# Trex for kennel floor?



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

We have installed our 2 5 x 10 prieffert kennels under the barn shed at our new place. We want to put some kind of floor other than the dirt that exists. Can you use Trex or do we need to build a treated wood floor and apply a cover?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

trex is expennnnnsive!! i would think trex or other composite would be better for animals than treated wood(chemicals etc.). i am a general contractor and a concrete patio is definitely cheaper than a composite deck.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Trex is a composite of 50% recycled oak pallets and 50% recycled plastic bags. Due to the fact of the high wood fiber, I would not use this. Any wood flooring is just going to absorb the urine and retain it. 
It it’s a deck look for your kennel floor that your after I would go with a vinyl products like Azek. But you are still going to have gaps between board and have major order problems that you will be unable to get too.
As already brought up either one of these products are very expensive. Approx. $2.30 to $3.30 per lineal foot.
Go concrete.!!!!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I should have explained more. My dogs only spend a max of 5 hours in the kennels. They do not pee or poop in them at all. I am trying to avoid concrete because of the rubbing on their elbows. They have kuranda beds, but prefer the floor! So no choices between dirt and concrete?


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

How bout rubber stall mats? 

Kathryn


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Grasshopper said:


> How bout rubber stall mats?
> 
> Kathryn


That was our first idea. They are only available in 4x6, so we would have to buy 6 mats to cover our 10x10 and still have to cut off edges. I think we figured it run us $300 for that. Maybe they just get to stay in the dirt and get a good brushing each night before house time.


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Astro turf?


----------



## Brian Skibicki (Feb 23, 2008)

Since your arrangement is semi-permanent you might want to consider what I have used, 2" X 2" square patio / splash pads. Although they are concrete you can then place a rubber mat on top of the area where the dogs most likely will lay down, sun themselves. I have a 10 foot by 20 foot area using these patio tiles and use the mats and igloo dog houses in 3 separate runs.


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

Trex will work just fine for what you want to use it for. It will absorb less moisture and odor than concrete would. Even though it is made of wood fiber and plastic, the wood fibers are encapsulated by the plastic (hdpe) and only the wood fiber exposed on the surface will absorb moisture. Cleaning the hair out from between the boards may pose a problem, if you care to try and clean it out. It will be expensive, running somewhere between $3-$4 per square foot for the material and you will have to run sleepers underneath to fasten it to, unless the dirt is perfectly flat. The indoor/outdoor carpet someone suggested sounds like a good idea.

Pete


----------



## theduckslayer (Mar 4, 2010)

sounds really good to me!


----------



## Michael Hill (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a 10x12 kennel platform I made for about $200. It is wooden and I use 2x10s for the bottom and 2x8s for the top base. I have it raised off the ground with landscape timbers 12"...10 inches down the 2x10 and 2" of ground. I sprayed it with a light coat of Thompsons waterseal let it sit for 2 days and never had a problem with chemical burns or such. Great way to go if you want to move it around. The Kennels are 10x10 and theres 2 feet out front to step up on to. I couldnt do concrete where I live but i think this is the best route besides concrete.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

We had to throw up a really quick structure this summer and I didn't want anyting permanent. Had a client come out and build a deck (pressure treated lumber). It's worked just fine. It is NOT my first choice; I would always go concrete for cleanliness and sanitation. the dogs we have in these rarely potty in them, but we do bleach them down several times a week and it hasn't been a problem. I was concerned with odor, etc. But no problems at all. It still wasn't cheap, but it's mobile and we can move it and use it later for some sort of patio or whatever once we're done with it...


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Mikehill9487 said:


> I have a 10x12 kennel platform I made for about $200. It is wooden and I use 2x10s for the bottom and 2x8s for the top base. I have it raised off the ground with landscape timbers 12"...10 inches down the 2x10 and 2" of ground. I sprayed it with a light coat of Thompsons waterseal let it sit for 2 days and never had a problem with chemical burns or such. Great way to go if you want to move it around. The Kennels are 10x10 and theres 2 feet out front to step up on to. I couldnt do concrete where I live but i think this is the best route besides concrete.


This sounds like what we have in mind. Going to Lowes to price out materials and see if it is feasible. Thanks everyone! I will let you know what we end up with.


----------



## Kyle Bertram (Aug 22, 2006)

Here is what I would use.
http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplie...01&langId=-1&division=FarmTek&productId=20251


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Pete Marcellus said:


> Trex will work just fine for what you want to use it for. It will absorb less moisture and odor than concrete would. Even though it is made of wood fiber and plastic, the wood fibers are encapsulated by the plastic (hdpe) and only the wood fiber exposed on the surface will absorb moisture. Cleaning the hair out from between the boards may pose a problem, if you care to try and clean it out. It will be expensive, running somewhere between $3-$4 per square foot for the material and you will have to run sleepers underneath to fasten it to, unless the dirt is perfectly flat. The indoor/outdoor carpet someone suggested sounds like a good idea.
> 
> Pete


X2.
I really like the material an have worked with it on a few projects. It is very durable and maintinance free. But, it is not intended to be used structurally for it bends too easily. You will need some kind of support other than Trex. Most of the box stores carry less expensive brands that are just as good.
TIP- pre drill all the screw holes not just the edges, if you don't backing the screw out is very difficult or impossible.


----------

